# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Ηλεκτρολογική Εγκατάσταση Σπιτιού

## dal_kos

Καλησπέρα,
Σκεφτόμαστε να ανακαινίσουμε ένα σπίτι και μεταξύ των άλλων εργασιών, να αναβαθμίσουμε και την ηλεκτρική εγκατάσταση, καθώς πάει μόνο μία πρίζα σε κάθε δωμάτιο και όλο το διαμέρισμα ελέγχεται από μία και μόνο ασφάλεια. Επειδή μας κόβει λίγο-πολύ από ηλεκτρολογικά, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν μπορούμε να τραβήξουμε μόνοι μας τις νέες γραμμές μέσα στο διαμέρισμα, δηλαδή από τον κεντρικό πίνακα προς τα δωμάτια, ή πρέπει την δουλειά να την αναλάβει ηλεκτρολόγος? Το σπίτι παίρνει ήδη ρεύμα από την ΔΕΗ, εδώ και δύο χρόνια. Αν χρειάζεται ηλεκτρολόγος, μπορείτε να μου πείτε πόσο θα ήταν μια λογική τιμή για καλωδίωση 4 δωματίων+ κουζίνας? [το σπίτι είναι σε πολυκατοικία στην Αθήνα]
Ευχαριστώ για κάθε απάντηση.
Κώστας

----------


## dalai

Αν σε βοηθησει καποιος ηλεκτρολογος με συμβουλες μπορεις να το κανεις και μονος .Αλλιως παλι μπορεις να τα καταφερεις αλλα θα παιδευτεις πολυ, γιατι θα αναγκαστεις να ανακαλυψεις το τροχο απο την αρχη, σχετικα με την ηλεκτρολογικη εγκατασταση...
Εγω τη περασα μονος μου ,αλλα ειχα και μια μικρη βοηθεια απο το γειτονα τον ηλεκτρολογο.Περισσοτερο συμβουλες ειχα για το πως να περασω τουμποραματα,τι παχος καλωδια χρειαζομαι,πως να τα κρυψω,τι πινακα να παρω κλπ.
Υ.Γ. Αν εχεις την δυνατοτητα (αν ξηλωσεις πατωμα) μη τσιγκουνευτεις να παρεις ενα κουτι καλωδιο  UTP και να το περασεις απο ακρη σ'ακρη.Θα σου χρειαστει παντου (τηλεφωνα,συναγερμοι,δικτια,ηχος) θα κρυψεις πολλα καλωδια....

----------


## dal_kos

Αυτό για το UTP το έχω ήδη στα σχέδια, αλλά επειδή δεν θα ξυλωθούν τα πατώματα [ή τουλάχιστον όχι όλα] θα το περάσω μάλλον ψηλά στον τοίχο, γυρω στα 30-40 εκατοστά πάνω από τα ρεύματα, για να μην έχω παρεμβολές. Το πως γίνεται μια ηλεκτρική εγκατάσταση το γνωρίζω σε γενικές γραμμές και έχω γνωστό ιδιοκτήτη καταστήματος ηλεκτρολογικών, που μπορεί να μου λύσει τις όποιες απορίες αφορούν λεπτομέριες για υλικά και τέτοια.  

Απλά το ζήτημα για μένα είναι αν *είναι νόμιμο να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο μόνος μου*, ή πρέπει να αρχίσω να ψάχνω για ηλεκτρολόγο??

----------


## dalai

Ποιος θα σε ελενξει δηλαδη ?  Εγω εκανα ανακαινηση μονος μου,αλλα με δικα μου χρηματα.Δεν πηρα καποιο δανειο,οποτε δεν χρειαστηκε να αποδειξω κατι (αν αυτο χρειαζοταν )...

----------


## dal_kos

Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει είναι αν είναι νόμιμο κάτι τέτοιο, ή χρειάζεται υπογραφή διπλωματούχου ηλεκτρολόγου. Και η ανακαίνιση θα γίνει χωρίς δάνειο, αν και ούτε με δανειο έρχεται κανείς να σε ελέγξει.

----------


## gRooV

Ηλεκτρολογική πιστοποίηση θα σου χρειαστεί σε περίπτωση που γίνει κάποιο ατύχημα (χτύπα ξύλο) και ανακαλυφθεί ότι προήλθε από την ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση. Αλλά αφού θα τα φτιάξεις εσύ, εσύ στην ουσία θα κατηγορηθείς.

----------


## dal_kos

Ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση. Να κάνω και μια άλλη ερώτηση. Έστω ότι το σπίτι μετά από κάποια χρόνια ενοικιάζεται ή πωλείται. Θα μπορεί να πάρει ρεύμα από την ΔΕΗ, ή επειδή θα έχει αλλάξει η ηλεκτρική εγκατάσταση θα πρέπει να ελεγχθεί ή κάτι τέτοιο?

ΥΓ1: Που μπορώ να βρώ το Κανονισμό για τις Εσωτερικές Ηλεκτρικές Εγκαταστάσεις?

----------


## IOANNIS

φιλε κωστα οταν ειχα φτιαξει το ιατρειο πριν 3 χρονια (ειχε ηλεκτρικα αλλα του περασα καινουργια καλωδια) ο ηλεκτρολογος μου ειχε πει, οτι κανονικα, πρεπει να ερθει η δεη να κοψη το ρευμα, και αφου τα φτιαξει, σου δινει ο διπλωματούχος ηλεκτρολόγος μια πιστοποίηση οτι εγινε η εγκαταστασει, και ερχονται και σου ξανασυνδεουν το ρευμα.
αυτα θεωριτικα. πρακτικα κανεις δεν το κανει, απο την στιγμη που εχεις παρει ρευμα απο την δεη.
τωρα οσο αφορα αυτο που λες (πόσο θα ήταν μια λογική τιμή για καλωδίωση 4 δωματίων+ κουζίνας), με τους ηλεκτρολογους δεν υπαρχουν λογικες τιμες. εγω ειχα φωναξει τοτε ενα φιλαρακι ηλεκτολογο, μου ξαναπερασε τα ηλεκτρικα σε ενα χωρο 25 τ.μ μεσα σε μιαμιση μερα, και μου ζητησε 1700 ευρω......  :Shocked:  οταν του ειπα εμα...... γιατι τοσα πολλα???? μου απαντησε : να μην βγαλω και εγω 600 ευρω μεροκαματο την ημερα?????   :Shocked:   τελικα του εδωσα 1200 και απο τοτε δεν ειμαστε φιλοι πλεον.
αν μπορεις και αν ξερεις καντα μονος σου!!!!!!!   :Very Happy:

----------


## IOANNIS

δεν ελεγχετε τιποτα!!!!! ολα ειναι τυπικα!!!!

----------


## dal_kos

Για να πάρουμε ρεύμα, ήρθε ένας ηλεκτρολόγος για δέκα λεπτά, έκανε ένα σκαρίφημα του σπιτιού και που βρίσκονται πρίζες-διακόπτες και έφυγε. Αυτό το σκαρίφημα κατατίθεται στη ΔΕΗ και υπάρχει στα αρχεία της? Γιατί σίγουρα αν αλλάξει η καλωδίωση πρέπει να προστεθούν πρίζες.[Τώρα υπάρχει μόνο μία σε κάθε δωμάτιο και πάνε παντού παλαντέζες]

----------


## Nemmesis

εγω στο σπιτι μου τα εχω κανει οπως θελω εγω... δλδ τι θα σου πει η δεη? καλητερα ειναι με παλαντεζες και πολυμπριζα?... εδω ολοκληροι εργολαβοι βαζουν 16 και 20ασφαλιες σε 1.5mm καλλωδια και δεν τους νοιαζει... στο κατο κατο αν θελεις κανε την δουλεια εσυ και οταν τελειωσει φερε εναν ηλεκτρολογο για καμια υπογραφη.. ποσα να σου παρει? 200-300ευρα?

----------


## dal_kos

Το έχω σκεφτεί και αυτό Nemmesis, δηλαδή να φέρω μετά ηλεκτρολόγο. Αλλά θα δεχτεί να υπογράψει ή θα μου αρχίσει τα μα..μου... ?[Και λογικό θα είναι]

ΥΓ: Σχετικά με τη ΔΕΗ και την ασφάλεια μας... άστο. Η υπογραφή τους νοιαζει, κι ας είναι οι εγκαταστάσεις σμπαραλια. Δυστυχώς.

----------


## dalai

ΝΑ παρεις υπογραφη απο ηλεκτρολογο ,γιατι? Τι 8α αλλαξει? Τιποτα!
Ρευμα εχεις, κανεις  δεν προκειτε να ερ8ει για ελενχο και ολα θα δουλευουν μια χαρα...
Ουτε να το σκεφτεσαι.Κανε την ανακαινηση σου και αααν  εμφανιστει αναγκη για ηλεκτρολογο , φωναξε οποιοδηποτε και θα βαλει υπογραφη.Ουτε που τον νοιαζει, τι και ποτε, το εχεις κανει .Απλα να παρει το 50ρικο.... Ολα αυτα αν εμφανιστει αναγκη...

----------


## johnjohngr

αμα ξερεις να τα κανεις εσυ ο ιδιος καντα αλλα ειναι πολυ μπελας να σκαψεις τοιχους να περασεις σπιραλ μπουατ και ολα τα αλλα που χρειαζετε στην δεη δεν οφηλεις τπτ κανεις οτι θες απλα αμα θες λες να στο κοψουν κανονικα για να αλλαξεις καποια πραγματα μην τυχον εχεις ατυχιμα με το ρευμα. Ποτε παντος δεν γινετε κατι τετοιο τωρα για 4 δωματια και κουζινα θα σου παρει πιστευω πανω απο 700Ε και αμα τυχης σε περιπτωση μπορει και 1500 γτ ειναι πολυ δουλεια τωρα αμα τυχη και ξιλοσεις πατοματα εισαι τυχερος γτ μπορεις να περασεις καλωδια κατω και δεν χρειαζετε πολυ σκαψιμο ο τοιχος μετα βγαινει ποιο φτηνα δλδ. Αμα πιστευεις οτι μπορεις να το κανεις εσυ και εχεις το χρονο καντο εσυ καλυτερα για εσενα θα εχεις και εμπειρια μετα. Οτι χρειαστεις γραψε μου πμ στο λεω επειδη ειμαι βοηθος ηλεκτρολογου και τα εχω καθε μερα αυτα

----------


## KILOBATIKOS

Μπράβο σας κύριοι ωραίες αλλά και επικίνδυνες συμβουλές δίνεται. 
Δηλαδή και να καεί να μην φοβαται γιατί θα φταίει μόνο αυτός 
Όσο για τον γιατρό αν αρρωστήσει να μην παι για εξέταση αλλά στον γείτονα για διάγνωση

----------


## Cannibal

Στα ηλεκτρονικά μπορείς να αποκτήσεις εμπειρία φτιάχνοντας ενα κύκλωμα σε
breadboad και αν κάτι πάει στραβά να κάψεις κανα εξάρτημα στα ηλεκτρολογικά
τα λάθη μπορούν να προκαλέσουν απο πυρκαγιά μέχρι ηλεκτροπληξία.Το οτι σπίτι
σου μπορεί να έχεις αλάξει καμιά πρίζα και κανά ντουί δεν σε κάνει και ηλεκτρολόγο.
Αν δεν έχεις ξανακάνει εγκατάσταση καλύτερα να το αφήσεις σε κάποιον ειδικό,
το ξέρω οτι οι περισότεροι γδέρνουν στο οικονομικό αλλά τι να κάνεις.Αν αποφασίσεις
να το κάνεις μόνος σου τουλάχιστον πάρε μαζί σου και κάποιον που να ξέρει.
Επίσης δεν νομίζω να σου δώσει κανένας την υπογραφή του αν δεν έχεις ξανακάνει
εγκατάσταση.Ναι είναι αλήθεια οτι δίνουν υπογραφές σε μη πτυχιούχους ηλεκτρολόγους
αλλά αν ξέρουν οτι τουλάχιστον έχουν εμπειρία, γιατί οτι μαλακία κάνεις εσυ αυτός θα την
πληρώσει.Τώρα το να βρείς κανα βλάκα να στην δώσει την υπογραφή του δεν είναι και
απίθανο.

----------


## dal_kos

Ηλεκτρική εγκατάσταση έχω κάνει μια φορά και λειτουργεί ακόμα άψογα εδώ και 8 χρόνια. Η μόνη λεπτομέρεια είναι πως ήταν σε κανάλια και όχι μέσα στο τοίχο. Τώρα σχετικά με τα υπόλοιπα που λέτε έχετε λίγο-πολύ δίκιο οι δύο τελευταίοι οτι είναι επικίνδυνο και γι αυτό το λόγο θα πάρω προσφορά και από ηλεκτρολόγο, αν και δυστυχώς έχω άσχημη εμπειρία από ηλεκτρολόγους, καθώς έχω φτάσει μέχρι και να προσπαθώ να διορθώσω λάθη ηλεκτρολόγων που επιλέχθηκαν γιατί θεωρούνταν οι καλύτεροι και φυσικα πληρώθηκαν τα ανάλογα με τη φήμη τους ποσά.

----------


## Nemmesis

δλδ ρε παιδια εσεις το πηγατε στο αλλο ακρο... ο κωστας ρωτουσε αν ειναι νομιμο να κανει αυτον την εγκατασταση και εμεις απλα του ειπαμε τι μπορει να γινει... λετε εσυ αν ο κωστας δεν ξερει τπτ να αρχισει να περναει καλλωδια οπως νανε???

----------


## dalai

συμφωνω.
Στο ερωτημα νομιμοτητας υπαρχει κενο.Ακομη και φιλος που εκανε ανακαινηση με ηλεκτρολογο δεν πηρε καποιο χαρτι...

----------


## jvourv

Φίλε μου αυτό που λες ΔΕΝ είναι παράνομο.
Τη ΔΕΗ δεν την ενδιαφέρει πως είναι εσωτερικά η εγκατάσταση αρκεί να είναι σωστή(=ασφαλής), δηλαδή σύμφωνα με τους κανονισμούς ασφαλείας.
Αρκεί βέβαια η νέα εγκατάσταση να υπολογίζει τις ίδιες KWh με το αρχικό σχέδιο.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως... δε θα το ελέγξει κανείς...


Φιλικά,
Γιάννης

----------


## nio-4-

οτι προβλημα εχεται απο ηλεκτρολογικα μπορω να βοηθησω αφιλοκερδος..., μην ανησυχειτε δεν ειναι πολυ  δυσκολο .

----------


## dal_kos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας.

Σημερα ήρθε και ηλεκτρολόγος για να δει το σπίτι. Ένα πρώτο πρόβλημα που ανακύπτει είναι η απουσία γείωσης από το σπίτι. Οπότε θα πρέπει να περάσει παντού γείωση η οποία όπως είπε θα συνδεθεί με τους σωλήνες ύδρευσης. Υποθέτω αυτός είναι ο ενδεδειγμένος τρόπος, ε?
Επίσης, επειδή σκέφτομαι να περάσω και καλώδια UTP στο σπίτι για τηλέφωνο και δίκτυο Η/Υ, πρέπει να προβλέψω αυτα να περνάνε σε κάποια ελάχιστη απόσταση(15 εκατοστα?) από τα καλώδια του ρεύματος, ή μπορώ να το αποφύγω χρησιμοποιώντας θωρακισμένα?

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τις απαντήσεις σας.

ΥΓ: Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόγραμμα, με το οποίο να μπορώ να σχεδιάσω την ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση, ωστε τα σχεδια να είναι πιο "τυποποιημένα"?

----------


## JIM_6146B

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας.
> 
> Σημερα ήρθε και ηλεκτρολόγος για να δει το σπίτι. 
> Ένα πρώτο πρόβλημα που ανακύπτει είναι η απουσία γείωσης από το σπίτι. Οπότε θα πρέπει να περάσει παντού γείωση η οποία όπως είπε θα 
> 
> * συνδεθεί με τους σωλήνες ύδρευσης.* 
> 
> Υποθέτω αυτός είναι ο ενδεδειγμένος τρόπος, ε?



Από όσο ξέρω επιδεί έκανα και στο δικό μου σπιτι αντικατασταση γειωσεις λόγο  οτι η παλαιά είχε πρόβλημα   η γείωση έγινε με ηλεκτροδιο γείωσεις  - χαλκινη ραβδος που καρφώνεται στην γή .  

Εγινε  Ηλεκτρολογικό σχεδιο .   Τα ηλεκτροδια μπήκαν στο σημείο που υπήρχε η παλαιά γείωση όπου και φυσικά γειώνονται οι χελώνες . Ηρθε η ΔΕΗ και τοποθέτηση τι νέα γείωση μέσα στις χελώνες και φυσικά το καλώδιο γείωσης απο το σπίτι που τερματίζεται  και αυτο  μέσα στις χελώνες ........

Η ποσότητα χαλκινων ραβδων και το μήκος   κρίνεται απο τον Ηλεκτρολογο ανάλογα με το έδαφος που καρφώνοται ......

*Νομίζω οτι η γείωση σε σωληνες υδρευσης  δεν επιτρεπεται σημερα  λόγο χρήσης πλαστικών σωλήνων ..........΄*

Επίσης υπάρχει και οργανο που έχουν οι ηλεκτρολογοι που μετραει την ποιοτητα της γείωσεις ......

----------


## jvourv

> ΥΓ: Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόγραμμα, με το οποίο να μπορώ να σχεδιάσω την ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση, ωστε τα σχεδια να είναι πιο "τυποποιημένα"?



Το Autocad φυσικά...


Φιλικά,
Γιάννης

----------


## Cannibal

Εχω την εντύπωση οτι η σύνδεση του αγωγού της γείωσης στους αγωγούς ύδρευσης
δεν επιτρέπεται πλέον.Ο ενδεδειγμένος τρόπος στα καινούρια σπίτια είναι η θεμελιακή γείωση
και στα παλιά με ηλεκτρόδια γείωσης όπως είπε και ο JIM παραπάνω.Επίσης η γείωση πρέπει
να μετρηθεί και να έχει μικρή τιμή (ιδανικά κάτω απο 1Ω πράγμα δύσκολο όμως) ώστε αν
πάθεις ηλεκτροπληξία το μεγαλήτερο μέρος του ρεύματος να περάσει μέσω της γείωσης και οχι
μέσα απο εσένα.Συμπληρωματικά σαν μέτρο προστασίας αν δεν μπορούμε να επιτύχουμε καλή 
γείωση βάζουμε και ρελε διαφυγής έντασης που εαν αντιληφθεί ρεύμα προς την γη μεγαλύτερο
απο 30ma κόβει την παροχή.
30ma και 50V είναι οι κρίσιμες τιμές τάσης και ρεύματος που αν ξεπεραστούν μπορεί να προκληθεί
βλάβη στο ανθρώπινο σώμα.

----------


## JIM_6146B

Η σωστή γείωση   σώζει ζωές  ......      

Επίσης κάθε συσκευή που αυξάνει την ασφάλεια τις χρήσης Ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας είναι αναγκαία  όπως ρελε διαφυγής (όπως ανάφερε παραπάνω ο Cannibal )  ......κ.λ.π. 

Οταν γίνονται σωστά και νομιμα τα πράγματα  μπορούν και να ζητηθούν  ευθύνες .....

*"  ....ήταν να αποκοπεί ο ουδέτερος αγωγός τροφοδοσίας της τριφασικής σύνδεσης της οικοδομής που βρισκόταν στην κολώνα της ΔΕΗ και να μην υπάρχει γείωση. .....  "*  

http://www.hotstation.gr/article936.html

----------


## dal_kos

Το ρελέ διαφυγής θα μπει οπωσδήποτε στο σπίτι.
Τωρα σχετικά με τις γειώσεις, το σπίτι είναι παλιό και είναι πολυκατοικία, οπότε μαλλον είναι λίγο δύσκολο να καρφωθεί στη γη η γείωση. Οι σωληνώσεις ύδρευσης είναι μεταλικές και η μόνη γείωση που υπάρχει στο σπίτι και βρίσκεται στην κουζίνα, συνδέεται στις σωληνώσεις. Ο ηλεκτρολόγος μου είπε ότι θα τραβήξει γείωση από τις σωληνώσεις στον πίνακα και μετά σε όλο το σπίτι. Αν κάνει κάτι τέτοιο, σε συνδιασμό με το ρελέ διαφυγής θα είμαι ασφαλής ή όχι?
Όσο για τη νομιμότητα, τον ρώτησα αν θα μου δώσει κάποιο πιστοποιητικό ότι έφτιαξε την εγκατάσταση και είναι οκ και μου είπε ότι απλά σε μερικά[περίπου 10] χρόνια που θα είναι να γίνει ο επανέλεγχος θα πρέπει να τον καλέσω να κάνει μια τροποποίητική στη ΔΕΗ.

----------


## JIM_6146B

> Το ρελέ διαφυγής θα μπει οπωσδήποτε στο σπίτι.
> Τωρα σχετικά με τις γειώσεις, το σπίτι είναι παλιό και είναι πολυκατοικία



α) Μήπως το πρόβλημα είναι  συλογικό και πρέπει να ενημερωθούν και οι άλλοι τις οικοδομής ώστε να γίνει πιο ορθολογική λύση του προβλήματος ..... ???   θα γίνει και πιο σωστή δουλειά  ......


β) Αν έχουν και οι άλλοι πρόβλημα θα τούς γειώνεις  μέσου του διαμερίσματος  σου ????  δεν μου κάθετε ...


γ)  Δυο διαφορετικές γειώσεις  ταυτόχρονα σε διαφορετικά σημεία στην ίδια ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση απαγορευεται .... έτσι νομίζω .....
  αν η γείωση σου είναι σωστώτερη απο την γείωση τις οικοδομής  τότε ολα τα προς γείωση  ρευματα τις οικοδομής σου θα ακολουθούν τον πιο σύντομο δρόμο για εκτόνοση δηλαδή το διαμέρισμα σου .  

*Το πρόβλημα είναι συνολικό τις οικοδομής και οχι μόνο δικό σου αυτό κατάλαβα αν κατάλαβα καλά ....*

----------


## dal_kos

Απ' ότι φαίνεται JIM αυτό ισχύει. Το σπίτι είναι παλιό και όπως μου είπε ο ηλεκτρολόγς επειδή έχει ξύλινο πάτωμα κάτω, δεν έβαζαν γείωση για λόγους οικονομίας. Έτσι όλες οι πρίζες είναι διπολικές εκτός από της κουζίνας. Τωρα για συλλογική γείωση ολόκληρης της οικοδομής δεν το βλέπω και τόσο εφικτό καθώς υπάρχουν διάφοροι "παράξενοι" γείτονες.... Εκτός αυτού το να γίνει γείωση ολόκληρης της οικοδομής προϋποθέτει και αλλαγή της εγκατάστασης όλων των διαμερισμάτων έτσι ώστε να αξιοποιούν αυτή τη γείωση.

----------


## JIM_6146B

Επίσης ενα πρόβλημα που έγινε στην οικοδομή μας σάπισε η σωλήνα υδρευσης που πάει σε ολα τα ωρολόγια τις οικοδομής  το κομματι που αλάχτηκε ήταν γαλβανιζέ και μπήκε πλαστικό   άν είχαμε γείωση μέσο υδρευσης  μετά την αλλαγή δεν θα είχαμε γείωση ........ *όπως ορίζουν οι κανόνες  ηλεκτρολογικών εγκαταστάσεων ..... και οι νόμοι ...... που όταν γίνει μία στραβεί να είσαι σίγουρος οτι δουλέυουν πολύ καλά αν κάποιος  τους  κανει χρήση με επιμονή .........*

Δυστυχώς  ή ευτυχώς  το πλαστικό μπήκε στην ζωή μας   τα περισσότερα υδραυλικά γίνονται  με πλαστικό  σωλήνα ........... ακόμα και οι δήμοι έχω δεί  για να ενώσουν τις κατοικίες κάνουν χρήση πλαστικού σωλήνα .......

Για πια γείωση μιλάμε μέσω ύδρευσης ......

Βρές εναν έμπειρο Ηλεκτρολόγο - μηχανολόγο ρώτα τον άς έρθει να κάνει αυτοψία   και για όλα πιστεύω οτι υπάρχουν λύσεις  .... και ας μην θέλουν οι γειτονες ...... ρώτα ψάξε ......... υπάρχουν πολλοί επαγελματίες και πολλές λύσης

Αυτά στα λέω γιατί και εγώ τα ίδια έκανα αλλα το ΄κτίριο ήταν δικό μου άλλαξα γειώσεις , και παροχές απο 3χ6 σε 3 χ 10 για να βελτιώσω τα ρευματα  , έγινε και ηλεκτρολογικό σχέδιο  και κατατεθηκε στην ΔΕΗ , τώρα τα ηλεκτρολογικά μου δεν έχουν να ζηλεψουν τίποτα απο τις καινούργιες εγκαταστάσεις ......

αλλα εψαξα πήρα γνώμες απο διάφορους και επέλεξα ......

----------


## nio-4-

έχετε δικαιο εν μερη παιδια σε αυτα που λετε... λοιπον, να τα παρουμε απο την αρχη

1) φανταζομαι ειχε κατοικηθει το σπιτι πριν απο σενα, αρα θα ειχε γειωση αλλα γνωμη μου ειναι να γινει οποσδηποτε γειωση να γειώσεις ολες τις συσκευες - μπριζες γιατι δεν θα μπορεσει να δουλεπσει τιποτε (αφου λογικα θα υπηρχε ουδετερογειωση..)

*2) το ποιο βασικο , τονισε στον ηλεκτρολογο που θα σου κανει τα ηλεκτρολογικα  οτι δεν πρεπει να σου κανει γειωση με την μεθοδο αυτη δηλ. μεσω συνδεσης στους αγωγους υδρευσης *  αυτη η μεθοδος εχει κατεργηθει ηταν παλια μεθοδος-τροπος  ειναι παρανομη πλεον οχι γιατι δεν υπαρχουν πλεον σωληνες υδρευσεις μεταλλικοι (είναι αστειο αυτο...) αλλα γιατι* σε περιπτωση βραχυκυκλώματος σε οποιοδηποτε σημειο της εγκαταστασης το ρευμα θα παει στην γειωση για να προστατεψει τον ανθρωπο και το ρευμα τελικα θα παει στους σωλλήνες υδρευσης ολης της ποληκατοικιας ετσι οποιος ειναι στο μπανιο η ακουμπησει μεταλλικο μερος της υδραυλικης εγκαταστασεις υπαρχει σοβαρος κινδυνοος  να σκοτωθει !!! * 

3) η θεμελιακη γειωση ειναι καλυτερη αλλα....αν θελεις μπορω να σου το εξηγεισω. Σε σπιτι που εχουν τελειώσει οι οικοδομηκες εργασίες (θεμελίωση-μπετά) δεν μπορει να γεινει θεμελιακή γειωση αρα και στο δικο σου σε αυτο)

4) Η καλυτερη -ευκολη και οικονομικη μέθοδος γειωσης που μπορεις να κανεις στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση ειναι με ηλεκτροδια γειωσης

εγω δεν θα έκανα ποτε αυτη την μεθοδο γείωσης οπως ο συναδερφος ηλεκτρολογος.

                                                                                      Οι ανωτατες σχολες  έχουν την αξια τους...

----------


## dal_kos

Λοιπόν

1) Γείωση υπάρχει στο σπίτι μόνο στην ηλεκτρική κουζίνα και το ψυγείο. Σε όλες τις υπόλοιπες πρίζες πάνε μόνο δύο καλώδια. Το πρώτο που θα γίνει είναι η τοποθέτηση γείωσης σε όλες τις πρίζες.

2) Και αυτή τη στιγμή εξίσου μεγάλο κίνδυνο δεν διατρέχουμε όλοι μας, από την στιγμή που οι γειώσεις όλων των διαμερισμάτων καταλήγουν στην ύδρευση?[απορία είναι, όχι ειρωνεία]
Αν μπει ρελέ διαφυγής δεν μειώνεται αυτός ο κίνδυνος?

3) Το έχω διαβάσει πως ο προτεινόμενος τρόπος γείωσης αυτή τη στιγμή είναι η θεμελιακή, αλλά όπως είπες και εσύ δεν είναι εφαρμόσιμος στην περίπτωσή μας.

4) Τα ηλεκτρόδια γείωσης τα πρότεινε αλλά είπε ότι είναι μεγάλο μπλέξιμο με την ΔΕΗ κλπ... Αλήθεια ποια είναι η διαδικασία και πόσο περίπου παίρνει?[χρόνος, κόστος?]

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## nio-4-

2) Φυσικα υπαρχει κυνδινος... κανονικα πρέπει να γίνεται συντήρηση καθε ηλεκτρολογικης εγκαταστασης καθε 3 ή 5 χρονια 

  3) Το ρελέ διφυγής εντασης προστατευει τον ανθρωπο σε βραχυκυκλώματα μεταξύ φάσεως ή ουδετερου.
  σε αυτην την περιπτωση , δηλ αν εχει ρευμα η γείωση, δεν προστατευεσαι ούτε απο αυτο . 

   4) κατα 99,9% φιλε δεν παιζει κανενα μα κανενα προβλημα ισα -ισα σε αυτην την περιπτωση ειναι το προβλημα.
  Απλα ειναι λιγο ποιο χρονοβορα η διαδικασία σε μια 3 ώρες το πολυ είναι έτοιμη η γείωση με ηλεκτροδια και ειναι λιγο ποιο ακριβη δηλ οσο κοστίζουν τα ηλεκτροδια γείωσης 1 ή 2ή 3 βαζουν αναλόγος την μεθοδο αλλα πανω απο 50 € το συνολικο κοστος δεν είναι.
   τιμες ακριβος δεν ξερω

    καλη επιτυχια...

----------


## dal_kos

Συγγνώμη αλλά το ρελέ διαφυγής έντασης δεν συγκρίνει το ρεύμα που "μπαίνει" με αυτό που "βγαίνει" από το σπίτι και όταν διαπιστώσει διαφορά πάνω από 30mA "πέφτει"?
Αν έχει ρεύμα η γείωση, αυτό δεν θα πρέπει να προέρχεται από την φάση ή τον ουδέτερο? Τότε δεν θα έχουμε διαφυγή έντασης και "πτώση" του ρελέ? Συγνώμη αν φαίνονται χαζές οι απορίες αλλά κάτι δεν μου έρχεται καλά.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Nemmesis

> 3) Το ρελέ διφυγής εντασης *προστατευει τον ανθρωπο σε βραχυκυκλώματα μεταξύ φάσεως ή ουδετερου.*
>   σε αυτην την περιπτωση , δηλ αν εχει ρευμα η γείωση, δεν προστατευεσαι ούτε απο αυτο .



δεν νομιζω...

----------


## jeik

Επειδη  γραφτηκαν  πολλα  νομισματα  στη  συζητηση  να  προσθεσω  καποια  απλα  και  τεκμηριωμενα  που  ξερω  απο  τη  μικρη  μου  εμπειρια.
1.Το  ρελε  διαρροης  συγκρινει  το  ρευμα  που  διαρρεει  την  φαση  με  το  ρευμα   που  διαρρεει  τον  ουδετερο ,  σε  ενα  φυσιολογικο  κλειστο 
 κυκλωμα  ειναι  τα  ιδια  σε  ολη  τη  διαδρομη  , αυτο  ειναι  δεδομενο  ετσι  ? Οποτε  αν  υπαρχει  διαρροή  προς  τη  γη  τοτε  εμφανιζεται  διαφορα  καποιων  μιλιαμπερ  μεταξυ  της  φασης  και  του  ουδετερου  και  πεφτει  το  ρελε.
2.Η  γειωση  του  δικου  σου  σπιτιου  δεν  εχει  σχεση  με  οποιοδηποτε  αλλο  διαμερισμα , αφου  δεν  υπαρχει  αγωγος  που  να  συνδεει
τα  διαμερισματα  οκ ? 
3.Οταν  εχουμε  και  τον  αγωγο   γειωσης  στο  κυκλωμα  γινεται  το  εξης  απλο :το  ρευμα  που  θα  φυγει  απο  το  σημειο  διαρροης  (ατυχης  επαφη  αγωγου  φασης  με  μεταλλο)   σε  μια  μεταλλικη συσκευη , θα  ακολουθησει  τον  δρομο  της  μικροτερης  αντιστασης  προς  τη  γη, αυτος  ο  δρομος  ειναι  
αγωγος  γειωσης  συσκευης - πριζα - γη .Αυτη  την  κατευθυνση  θα  παρει  το  ρευμα  αν  ο  ακροδεκτης  της  πριζας  καταληγει  στη  γη , αν  ομως  τα  διαμερισματα  ειναι  ολα  στο  κυκλωμα  με  γειωση  αλλα  δεν  καταληγουν  στη  γη  τοτε  γινεται  διαρροη  στον  1ο οροφο  και  την  βλεπουμε  στον  5ο !!!! παντου  τελος  παντων .
Η  συλλογικη  κατασκευη  γειωσης  στην  οικοδομη  ειναι  οτι  καλυτερο  , αλλα  αν  δεν  τα  βρητε  βρες  οπωσδηποτε  ενα  σημειο  γης  που  θα  μετρηθει  απο  ηλεκτρολογο και  τοποθετηστε  ραβδους  γειωσεως  οχι  σε  υδρευσης   , ανεβασε  το  καταλληλης  διατομης  αγωγο  και  γειωσε  την  δικια  σου  εγκατασταση  (οσο  και  να  κοστισει  )  να  τελειωνεις  μια  και  καλη  με  το  θεμα  και  ασφαλως.
Η  γειωση  της  κουζινας  που  ειπες  που  καταληγει ? τι  εννοεις  οταν  λες  οτι  η  πριζα  της  κουζινας  εχει  γειωση ?
Μηπως  τελικα   το  κτηριο  εχει  γειωση ? αλλα  δεν  δινεται  σε  ολες  τις  πριζες  του  σπιτιου  σου  ?

----------


## jeik

Και  επισης  συνισταται  η  χρηση  ρελε  οπωσδηποτε  ασχετα  αν η  εγκατασταση  εχει  γειωση.Διοτι  αν  ακουμπησουμε  ενα  φθαρμενο  καλωδιο  μας  προστατευει  το  ρελε  και  οχι  η  γειωση.

----------


## dal_kos

Η κουζίνα γειώνεται μέσω του αγωγού ύδρευσης, κάτω από τον νεροχύτη με ένα 1,5αρι καλώδιο. Όλο το υπόλοιπο σπίτι δεν έχει γείωση στις πρίζες, διότι έχει ξύλινο πάτωμα.

----------


## jeik

Α'   ειναι  δηλαδη  μια  προχειρη  κατα  προσεγγιση  γειωση , οποτε  εφυγες  για  ραβδους  ...........αμεσα.......

----------


## dal_kos

Δηλαδή αν τραβηχτούν γειώσεις από το δίκτυο ύδρευσης στο πίνακα με 10αρι καλώδιο, δε θα με καλύπτουν?  :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Confused:

----------


## jeik

οπως  ειπε  καποιο  παιδι   πιο  πριν  οι  σωλληνες  υδρευσης  δεν  σε  καλυπτουν , μπορει  να  ειναι  μεγαλη  η  αντισταση 
τους  ως    προς  τη  γη , ειναι  κατι  που   μπορει  να  μεταβληθει  οποιαδηποτε  στιγμη  πχ  απο  μια  επισκευη  στο  δυκτιο  και  αντικατασταση  του  με  πλαστικο  κοματι  και  βασιζεσαι   πλεον  στην  αγωγιμοτητα  του  νερου  κλπ   κλπ   ,ιστοριες  δηλαδη .
Η  διατομη  του  καλωδιου  θα  καθοριστει  αργοτερα   και  σιγουρα  δεν  σε  καλυπτει   αν  ειναι  χοντρο  αλλα  συνδεμενο  σε  σωληνα !!!!!

----------


## jeik

Ο  ηλεκτρολογος  ειπε  να  γειωθει  στην  υδρευση  με  την  προυποθεση  οτι  η   αγωγιμοτητα  τους  ειναι  τελεια  αλλα  ειναι ?????
Θα  ειναι  στο  μελλον  ????
Μπορει  κι  εγω  στο  σπιτι  μου  αυτο  να  κανω  , η  να  μην  βαλω  καθολου  γειωση  αλλα  ειναι  σαν  να  λεμε  στο  αυτοκινητο  βαζω  ζωνη  ,  δεν  βαζω , φοραω  κρανος  δεν  φοραω  κλπ  κλπ.
Αλλα  εδω  μιλαμε  για  μια  σωστη  εγκατασταση  και  οχι  πειραματικα.
Σε  μια  αλλη  συζητηση  για  γειωση  καμερας  σε  περιπτωση κεραυνου   ανεφερα  κι  εγω  για  γειωση  σε  σωληνα  υδρευσεως  αλλα  για  καμερα  και  οχι  για  ολοκληρο  σπιτι, ειναι   παρακινδυνευμενο.

----------


## nio-4-

με καλυψε ο jeik... είχα αναφερει νομιζω οτι το ρελε διαφγης έντασης ελεγχει την φαση και ουδετερο.

   η διατομη της γείωσης μπορει να είναι 10mm2 αγωγός (αρι καλωδιο ) γείωσης .

----------


## babisko

1. Όλες οι πρίζες πρέπει να έχουν αγωγό γείωσης ίδιας διατομής με τους υπόλοιπους αγωγούς της πρίζας (π.χ. 1,5 ή 2,5 χιλ).
2. Οι ενεργοβόρες συσκευές (Θερμοσίφωνας, ηλεκτρική κουζίνα, πλυντήρια κ.λ.π.) πρέπει να έχουν την δική τους γραμμή τροφοδοσίας ως τον ηλεκτρικό πίνακα παροχής τριών αγωγών και ανάλογης διατομής (βλέπε παρακάτω). Ισχύει ότι και στις πρίζες.
3. Όλοι οι αγωγοί γείωσης, από όλες τις πρίζες και τις συσκευές που αναφέρθηκαν παραπάνω, πρέπει να καταλήγουν στον ηλεκτρικό πίνακα και να συνδέονται στην κλέμα γείωσης. Θα την ξεχωρίσετε από την κλέμα του ουδετέρου, διότι αυτή (της γείωσης) είναι ηλεκτρικά συνδεδεμένη στο κέλυφος του πίνακα, δεν έχει δηλαδή μονωτικά, σε αντίθεση με αυτήν του ουδετέρου, η οποία πατάει σε μονωτικά και δεν έχει ηλεκτρική επαφή με τον πίνακα.
4. Στην ίδια κλέμα της γείωσης συνδέεται και ο αγωγός της γείωσης, που έρχεται με την παροχή από τον μετρητή της ΔΕΗ. Επομένως όλες οι γειώσεις μεταφέρονται στον μετρητή της ΔΕΗ.

Στον μετρητή της ΔΕΗ καταλήγει και η γείωση της οικοδομής, η οποία μπορεί να είναι θεμελιακή (το καλύτερο που μπορεί να υπάρχει) ή ράβδος γείωσης, ή πλάκα γείωσης κ.λ.π.
Μέσα στον μετρητή της ΔΕΗ, συνδέονται όλες μαζί οι γειώσεις που καταλήγουν εκεί, δηλαδή ο αγωγός γείωσης της παροχής από την ηλεκτρικό πίνακα του διαμερίσματος, η γείωση της οικοδομής (θεμελιακή κ.λ.π.) καθώς επίσης και ο ουδέτερος της ΔΕΗ που έρχεται από το δίκτυό της. Αυτό γίνεται, γιατί ο ουδέτερος της ΔΕΗ πρέπει να έχει ίδιο δυναμικό με την γη, δηλαδή 0V (κατά σύμβαση) για την σταθερότητα και καλή λειτουργία του δικτύου της ΔΕΗ.
Επομένως αν η ηλεκτρική εγκατάσταση γίνει σωστά, όλες οι γειώσεις θα καταλήξουν στην κεντρική γείωση της οικοδομής και εφόσον αυτή είναι σωστή, τότε όλα καλά από θέμα γείωσης.

Η κάθε πρίζα και κάθε φωτιστικό δεν είναι ανάγκη να έχουν αποκλειστική γραμμή ως τον πίνακα, αλλά μπορούν να συνδεθούν μερικές πρίζες παράλληλα και να ασφαλιστούν με μια κοινή ασφάλεια. Το ίδιο και τα φωτιστικά. Τώρα πόσες πρίζες και πόσα φωτιστικά ανά κύκλωμα, εξαρτάται από την διαμόρφωση του χώρου και την χρήση του.

Οι διατομές των καλωδίων και οι αντίστοιχες ασφάλειες είναι οι παρακάτω:
α) Φωτισμός                                       1,5 χιλ.      10Α
β) Πρίζες                                            2,5 χιλ.      16Α
γ) Πλυντήρια                                      2,5 χιλ.       16Α
δ) Θερμοσίφωνας μπάνιου (4KW)            6,0 χιλ.    20Α
ε) Θερμοσίφωνας κουζίνας (1,5-2,0 KW)  2,5 χιλ    16Α
στ) Ηλεκτρική κουζίνα                           6,0 χιλ.   25Α

Όλα τα παραπάνω είναι ενδεικτικά και έχουν εφαρμογή σε περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων και σε τυπικές ηλεκτρολογικές εγκαταστάσεις. Όμως σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν μπορούν να υποκαταστήσουν τις γνώσεις ενός έμπειρου και σωστού ηλεκτρολόγου. Αυτά που έγραψα παραπάνω είναι γενικές πληροφορίες και δεν φέρω καμιά ευθύνη για τυχόν ιδιαιτερότητες που μπορούν να υπάρχουν σε κάθε ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση και ούτε προτείνω σε κάποιον που δεν γνωρίζει στοιχειώδη πράγματα να κατασκευάσει ή να επισκευάσει ή να τροποποιήσει μια ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση.
Για περισσότερες διευκρινήσεις εδώ είμαστε πάλι.
Τι μου θυμίσατε τώρα με τις ηλεκτρολογικές εγκαταστάσεις!!!!!!!!

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ, ΤΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΟ, ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙ, ΔΕΝ ΣΥΓΧΩΡΕΙ ΛΑΘΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΝΟΙΑ.*

----------


## jeik

Κι  εμενα  με  καλυψε  ο  babisco  πανω  που  θα  εγραφα   οτι  ολοι  εδω  μεσα  προσπαθουμε  να  βοηθησουμε  και  να  δωσουμε  ιδεες 
 αλλα  βαζουμε  και  ενα  ''νομιζω''  (νομισματα) γιατι  δεν  ειμαστε  ειδικοι  ουτε  υπογραφουμε  κανα  χαρτι    οποτε  τον  τελικο  λογο  τον  εχουν  οι  ειδικοι  εδω  μεσα  αλλα  κυριως   επι  τοπου , να  εχεις  και  πεντε  πραγματα  να  ρωτησεις  τον  ηλεκτρολογο  που  θα  ερθει  και  θα  σου  λεει  >> θα  κανουμε  αυτο , το  αλλο  το  παρα αλλο  κλπ,κλπ<<.Να  τον  στριμωξεις  λιγο  δηλαδη , γιατι  αμα  ειναι  κανας  παπαρας  θα  σου  πουλησει  φυκια  για  μεταξωτες  κορδελες.

----------


## dal_kos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες. Είναι πραγματικά πολύ χρήσιμες, αν και για τις διατομές το είχα ψάξει και νωρίτερα.
Μία απορία που έχω είναι η εξής: τι είναι καλύτερο να συνδέουμε όλες τις πρίζες και όλα τα φωτιστικά σε διαφορετικές μεταξύ τους ασφάλειες, ή τις πρίζες μαζί με το φωτισμό κάθε δωματίου στην ασφάλεια του δωματίου? Εγώ ψηφίζω το πρώτο, αλλά είναι πολύ δύσκολο να γίνει καθώς δεν μπορούν να χωρέσουν όλες αυτές οι γραμμές στον τοίχο, εκτός και αν τα δωμάτια συνδεθούν ανα δύο. Αλλά τοτε προκύπτει το πρόβλημα ότι αν στο ένα δουλεύει θερμάστρα και στο άλλο σίδερο, μπορεί να πέφτει η ασφάλεια.

----------


## babisko

Κώστα, η ιδανική περίπτωση είναι να έχει κάθε δωμάτιο δυο κυκλώματα, ένα για τις πρίζες και ένα για τον φωτισμό με τις αντίστοιχες ασφάλειες, αλλά το κόστος είναι αρκετά μεγάλο. Μια συμβιβαστική λύση είναι να έχεις ένα κύκλωμα φωτισμού ανά 2 ή 3 δωμάτια, ανάλογα με τον χώρο και επίσης άλλο ένα με τις πρίζες. Αν τώρα γνωρίζεις π.χ. ότι σε 2 διπλανά δωμάτια υπάρχει περίπτωση να λειτουργήσουν ενεργοβόρες συσκευές (όπως αναφέρεις σίδερο και θερμάστρα) τότε μπορείς να χωρίσεις τα φορτία σου σε διαφορετικά κυκλώματα με διαφορετικές ασφάλειες.
Και κάτι άλλο που παρέλειψα να γράψω: Οι ασφάλειες του ηλεκτρικού πίνακα ασφαλίζουν την γραμμή και όχι τις συσκευές που τροφοδοτούνται από την συγκεκριμένη γραμμή - ασφάλεια. Για τον λόγο αυτό οι ασφάλειες μπαίνουν σύμφωνα με την διατομή των καλωδίων, η οποία διατομή καθορίζεται από τα φορτία της.
Όλα όσα αφορούν ηλεκτρικές εγκαταστάσεις καθορίζονται από το πρότυπο ΕΛΟΤ 384, το οποίο αντικατέστησε τον παλαιότερο ΚΕΗΕ (Κανονισμό Εσωτερικών Ηλεκτρικών Εγκαταστάσεων).

----------


## mrelectro

Βλέπω με λύπη μου στο Forum και μάλιστα στα ηλεκτρολογικά να τήθετε θέμα για το εαν ενας με καλή αντίληψη και στηβαρα μπράτσα μπορεί να κάνει ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση !!! Να του απαντάνε οτι δεν υπάρχει έλεγχος απο πουθενά, και όλα ειναι θεμα ενός πιστοποιητικού απ το πανέρι.
ΕΛΕΟΣ ΒΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ...ΕΛΕΟΣ
Πανω πάνω το γράφουν:
*Προσοχή:* Μεγάλη είναι η σοβαρότητα των κινδύνων από το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα και ο τρόπος με τον οποίο επιδρά στον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό! Να είστε ιδιαίτερα προσεκτικοί και να παίρνετε όλα τα απαραίτητα μέτρα πρόληψης πριν ξεκινήσετε τις εργασίες σας σε υψηλή τάση! 
Αυτο τι σημαίνει για εσας ;
ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ;
΄Τι τον συμβουλεύετε τον άνθρωπο,για διατομές καλωδιων και ενεργοβόρες καταναλώσεις;
Ας πάρει καμμιά προσφορά για τις 10 πριζες που θέλει να βάλει στο σπίτι του, αλλα η δουλειά να γίνει απο αδειούχο ηλεκτρολόγο "υπεύθυνο" για ότι κάνει !
Τι Κοινωνική αναταραχή ειναι αυτή...Παντου υπάρχει κρίση, αλλα μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα !!!
ΦΙΛΕ ΚΩΣΤΑ 
Βρες ενα καλό παληκάρι ηλεκτρολόγο να σου κάνει μια καλή τιμη βρε φίλε,,,κρίμμα είναι να γινουν κακοτεχνίες και να τα ξυλώνεις πάλι μετά...Εάν δεν γίνει κανενα κακό δηλαδη !!!

----------


## FILMAN

Δηλαδή για σένα είναι δεδομένο ότι σίγουρα ένας αδειούχος θα κάνει καλή και ασφαλή δουλειά ενώ ένας μη αδειούχος όχι!
Όλες οι κακοτεχνίες που έχω δει από μη αδειούχους έγιναν; Αν ναι, τότε φαίνεται ότι οι αδειούχοι είναι πράγματι πολύ λίγοι!
Εγώ θα έκανα την εγκατάσταση σπίτι μου. Όχι, δεν έχω άδεια!
Όταν μιλάμε σε κάποιον καλό είναι τον κοιτάμε στα μάτια, όχι στην τσέπη!
Τους έπιασε όλους ο πόνος για την ασφάλεια του πελάτη... Μέχρι να πάρουν τη δουλειά βέβαια...

----------

GeorgeVita (27-06-12)

----------


## stom

Ασε που μετα απο 3 χρονια, οτι ηταν να γινει, εγινε  :Very Happy:

----------


## Danza

> Δηλαδή για σένα είναι δεδομένο ότι σίγουρα ένας αδειούχος θα κάνει καλή και ασφαλή δουλειά ενώ ένας μη αδειούχος όχι!
> Όλες οι κακοτεχνίες που έχω δει από μη αδειούχους έγιναν; Αν ναι, τότε φαίνεται ότι οι αδειούχοι είναι πράγματι πολύ λίγοι!
> *Εγώ θα έκανα την εγκατάσταση σπίτι μου. Όχι, δεν έχω άδεια!*
> Όταν μιλάμε σε κάποιον καλό είναι τον κοιτάμε στα μάτια, όχι στην τσέπη!
> Τους έπιασε όλους ο πόνος για την ασφάλεια του πελάτη... Μέχρι να πάρουν τη δουλειά βέβαια...



Και άμα γινόταν τίποτα πχ διαρροή και συνέβαινε κανα κακό τι ευθύνες θα ζήταγες? Θα ερχόταν η ΔΕΗ και θα σου έλεγε "τι έγινε εδώ ρε μάστορα? αδειούλα έχουμε? και τώρα τι θες να καθαρίσουμε την λάτζα? Οι αδειούχοι ηλεκτρολόγοι γιατί υπάρχουν? Σκάστα 3πλά να βάλεις μυαλό"

Καλοπροαίρετα στα λεω αυτά γιατί δεν είναι να μπλέξεις με δημόσιους οργανισμούς! Και μη νομίζεις οτι είμαι μαζί τους.... Χ3σμ3νους τους έχω! Αλλά προτιμώ να χω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο παρά να βρεθώ προ εκπλήξεως.




Υ.γ. απορώ πως ξεθάψατε θέμα 3 χρόνων χαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## lepouras

κακά τα ψέματα αλλά σε όλους του κλάδους υπάρχουν οι καλοί και οι κακοί.
 Ας μην κοροϊδευόμαστε. Από τον απλό ηλεκτρολόγο και τον υδραυλικό μέχρι τον καθηγητή και τον απόφοιτο πανεπιστημίου. 
Να πω την πικρή μου αλήθεια ότι έχω τσακωθεί πιο πολλές φορές με αδειούχους συναδέλφους και μηχανολόγους που έβγαζαν μελέτες σαν να είναι ντομάτες χωρίς καμία πρακτική εφαρμογή (γιατί από θεωρία καλά πάμε αλλά από πράξη δεν ξέρουμε που παν τα τέσσερα) παρά με απλούς ανθρώπους που ζήτησαν μια συμβουλή για να το κάνουν μόνοι τους και με μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια. και δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές που πήγα να δω και να συμβουλέψω ανθρώπους που ζήτησαν βοήθεια αφιλοκερδώς κατανοώντας την οικονομική τους αδυναμία αλλά και δεν μου αρέσει αυτός που μου ζητά 50 ή 100 ευρό για να μου πει επειδή φταρνίστηκα ότι είμαι κρυωμένος για να μου γράψει ένα σιρόπι με 5 λεπτά εξέταση ότι εγώ που θα φάω 3 ώρες να λύσω το πρόβλημα του τα δικά μου 50 ή 100 ευρό είναι πολλά και είμαι κλέφτης.
Οπότε κάλο είναι να μην τα βλέπουμε όλα συντεχνιακά ή άσπρο και μαύρο, υπάρχει και το γκρι.
Αυτά χωρίς να θέλω να θίξω κανέναν και να μιλώ προσωπικά για κανέναν. αν κάποιους τους προσβάλουν τα γραφόμενα ας μου αιτιολογήσουν πού τους προσβάλω και ζητώ προκαταβολικά συγνώμη.

----------

Danza (16-06-11)

----------


## mrelectro

> Και άμα γινόταν τίποτα πχ διαρροή και συνέβαινε κανα κακό τι ευθύνες θα ζήταγες? Θα ερχόταν η ΔΕΗ και θα σου έλεγε "τι έγινε εδώ ρε μάστορα? αδειούλα έχουμε? και τώρα τι θες να καθαρίσουμε την λάτζα? Οι αδειούχοι ηλεκτρολόγοι γιατί υπάρχουν? Σκάστα 3πλά να βάλεις μυαλό"
> 
> Καλοπροαίρετα στα λεω αυτά γιατί δεν είναι να μπλέξεις με δημόσιους οργανισμούς! Και μη νομίζεις οτι είμαι μαζί τους.... Χ3σμ3νους τους έχω! Αλλά προτιμώ να χω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο παρά να βρεθώ προ εκπλήξεως.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Υ.γ. απορώ πως ξεθάψατε θέμα 3 χρόνων χαχαχαχαχαχαχα



Ειναι γιατί ΟΛΑ εχουν ισοπεδωθεί !
Ευθύνη "έχουμε" όλοι οι επαγγελματίες ηλεκτρολόγοι που κοίταξαν να κάνουν την αρπαχτή τους όταν οι δουλειές πηγαιναν καλά .
Τώρα ειναι επιχειρηματίες άλλου επαγγέλματος ! Ερηξαν τα λεφτά σε πιο αποδοτικές επιχειρήσεις !
Είδες αγάπη για το επάγγελμα ; 
ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ;
Πως να επιβιώσει ένας ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας ηλεκτρολόγος με 900 € ΟΑΕΕ το δίμηνο, εφορία,λογιστή,ενοικιο και άλλα έξοδα καταστήματος.
Πως να ανταγωνιστεί τους αεριτζήδες και τους λαθρέους ;
ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΡΙΚΟΥΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΕΡΟΤΕΡΑ....
Είμαστε όλοι μαρτυρες μιας "απραξίας" της αγοράς και την στιγμή που πρέπει να φτιαχτει "κάτι", να αφήνουμε στην μοίρα του τον κάθε προκομένο που για λόγους οικονομίας προτιμαει να σκοτωθεί !
Ισως το θέμα να είναι πιο επίκαιρο σήμερα παρά ποτέ !!!

΄Προς συζήτηση καλώ τους παλαιότερους να το θέσουν ως θέμα !

----------


## thespyros

Το σημαντικό σε μια καινούργια εγκατάσταση είναι να κάτσεις εσύ και τα υπολοιπα μελη που θα κατοικήσουν στο σπίτι μαζί να δείτε τις απαιτήσεις σας. Δωσε ενα σχέδιο στη γυναίκα σου   και πες της να κανει σημαδάκια εκει που θέλει πριζες. Να ξερεις οτι ειναι σημαντικό μιας και εμεις οι γυναίκες φανταζόμαστε το σπίτι μας απο νωρίς. Ισως δηλαδή θελει σε εκεινη τη γωνια ενα επιδαπέδιο φωτιστικό που εσυ δεν θα σκεφτόσουν καν να βάλεις πρίζα   ή μπορει να θελει έναν α ή β αριθμό απο πρίζες στον πάγκο της κουζίνας κοκ

Φτιάξε λοιπον μια αποψη με τα λειτουργικά σημεία για σένα. Οταν θα το τελειώσεις φωναξε εναν ηλεκτρολόγο και ζήτα του και τη δική του έμπειρη αποψη. Συζητηστε τις λύσεις μαζι με τον παραγοντα κόστος και αποφασίστε. Για τις ασφάλειες, τις γραμμες κλπ ασε τον ηλεκτρολόγο να τα σκεφτεί που γνωρίζει τους κανονισμούς   .

----------


## mrelectro

> Το σημαντικό σε μια καινούργια εγκατάσταση είναι να κάτσεις εσύ και τα υπολοιπα μελη που θα κατοικήσουν στο σπίτι μαζί να δείτε τις απαιτήσεις σας. Δωσε ενα σχέδιο στη γυναίκα σου και πες της να κανει σημαδάκια εκει που θέλει πριζες. Να ξερεις οτι ειναι σημαντικό μιας και εμεις οι γυναίκες φανταζόμαστε το σπίτι μας απο νωρίς. Ισως δηλαδή θελει σε εκεινη τη γωνια ενα επιδαπέδιο φωτιστικό που εσυ δεν θα σκεφτόσουν καν να βάλεις πρίζα ή μπορει να θελει έναν α ή β αριθμό απο πρίζες στον πάγκο της κουζίνας κοκ
> 
> Φτιάξε λοιπον μια αποψη με τα λειτουργικά σημεία για σένα. Οταν θα το τελειώσεις φωναξε εναν ηλεκτρολόγο και ζήτα του και τη δική του έμπειρη αποψη. Συζητηστε τις λύσεις μαζι με τον παραγοντα κόστος και αποφασίστε. Για τις ασφάλειες, τις γραμμες κλπ ασε τον ηλεκτρολόγο να τα σκεφτεί που γνωρίζει τους κανονισμούς .



Αυτό το κάνουμε πάντα Φιλε Σπυρο !
Αυτό που ΔΕΝ κάνουμε τωρα λόγο οικονομικής κρίσης ειναι... το επαγγελμά μας !
Μέσα απο τον διάλογο πρέπει να λυθούν ορισμένα προβλήματα που ειναι το εμπόδιο προτίμησης του ηλεκτρολόγου απο τον πλανόδιο της αγοράς(αυτον που δεν έχει άδεια ασκήσεως επαγγέλματος).
Με λύπη μου φτάνοντας στην ολοκλήρωση της επαγγελματικής μου σταδιοδρομίας βλέπω την "κατάντια" του επαγγελματος που υπηρέτησα, και τα επακόλουθα για το μέλλον των Ελλήνων μαστόρων.
Κλέφτες θα γίνουν;

----------

thespyros (20-06-11)

----------


## FILMAN

> Και άμα γινόταν τίποτα πχ διαρροή και συνέβαινε κανα κακό τι ευθύνες θα ζήταγες? 
> 
> (Καμία. Ο πίνακας έχει όλες τις προστασίες.)
> 
> Θα ερχόταν η ΔΕΗ και θα σου έλεγε "τι έγινε εδώ ρε μάστορα? αδειούλα έχουμε? και τώρα τι θες να καθαρίσουμε την λάτζα? 
> 
> (Άμα υπάρξει διαρροή στην εγκατάστασή μου θα έχω επισκέψεις από τη ΔΕΗ; )
> 
> Οι αδειούχοι ηλεκτρολόγοι γιατί υπάρχουν? 
> ...




Από πότε η ασφάλεια της εγκατάστασης εξαρτάται από τα χαρτιά αυτού που την έκανε; Άμα σήμερα αυτός έχει άδεια, κάνει ασφαλείς εγκαταστάσεις... Μόλις του αφαιρεθεί η άδεια, όλες οι εγκαταστάσεις που έκανε γίνονται αυτόματα επικίνδυνες...
Α, και φυσικά όλες, μα όλες οι κακοτεχνίες από *μη* αδειούχους γίνονται!

----------


## Danza

> [/COLOR]Από πότε η ασφάλεια της εγκατάστασης εξαρτάται από τα χαρτιά αυτού που την έκανε; Άμα σήμερα αυτός έχει άδεια, κάνει ασφαλείς εγκαταστάσεις... Μόλις του αφαιρεθεί η άδεια, όλες οι εγκαταστάσεις που έκανε γίνονται αυτόματα επικίνδυνες...
> Α, και φυσικά όλες, μα όλες οι κακοτεχνίες από *μη* αδειούχους γίνονται!



Ρε φίλε όπως τα εξήγησα και παραπάνω. Ανθρώποι είμαστε, πες οτι δεν έπιασες καλά το καλώδιο στην ασφάλεια και άλλους χίλιους 2 λόγους και γίνεσαι φλαμπέ! Τι θα γίνει μετά?

Εγώ προσωπικά μαζί σου είμαι και εγω αν έφτιαχνα ένα σπίτι δικό μου εγώ θα έκανα την καλωδίωση και θα φώναζα έναν φίλο ηλεκτρολόγο να βάλει ένα "αυτόγραφο" χωρίς κόστος και τελείωσε το θέμα....

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Πριν από 8 χρόνια μαζί με τον κουνιάδο μου αγοράσαμε από ένα διαμέρισμα στην ίδια οικοδομή. Ευτυχώς το "κλείσαμε" από τα θεμέλια, οπότε είχαμε την δυνατότητα της επίβλεψης των εργασιών. Ε λοιπόν ο "αδειούχος εγκαταστάτης" έκανε του κεφαλιού του. Οχι επειδή δεν ήξερε, αλλά από τσαπατσουλιά και επειδή ήταν "εργολαβική δουλειά". Ενα απ'όλα να σας πω: Θα σύνδεε απευθείας στο ρολόι την παροχή της αποθήκης του κάθε διαμερίσματος, για να μην "τραβήξει" γραμμή από τον κάθε πίνακα του διαμερίσματος.
Τελικά η εγκατάσταση έγινε από εμάς του ίδους (οι οποίοι είμαστε του επαγγέλματος αλλά δεν έχουμε άδεια)  και φυσικά έβαλε αυτός την υπογραφή του και τελείωσε το παραμύθι

----------


## FILMAN

> Ρε φίλε όπως τα εξήγησα και παραπάνω. Ανθρώποι είμαστε, πες οτι δεν έπιασες καλά το καλώδιο στην ασφάλεια και άλλους χίλιους 2 λόγους και γίνεσαι φλαμπέ! Τι θα γίνει μετά?



ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ επειδή το βάζω εγώ, είμαι σίγουρος ότι είναι βαλμένο καλά...

----------


## mrelectro

Έχει ευθύνη και ο πελάτης που δεν καταγγέλει τους αεριτζήδες 
τους τσαπατσουληδες που μπαινουν "εργολάβοι"
 ο κάθε άχρηστος που καταστρεψε την εικόνα του επαγγέλματος
 .....που άλλοι  το αγάπησαν και περίμεναν να ζήσουν απο αυτό.
Ειδατε κακοτεχνία καραμπινάτη και δεν τον καταγγήλατε ;
Εαν βιάζανε καμμιά ανήμπορη μπροστά σας , θα μένατε θεατές; ΤΟΣΟ ΣΟΒΑΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ !!!
Μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε ...
Η Ηλεκτρολογία θέλει γνώσεις και εμπειρία !
Ακόμα και αυτοί που δεν έχουν την αδεια ασκήσεως επαγγέλματος είναι αναμεσα μας και "ξέρουν" να φτιάχνουν σπίτια !
ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ....Ο Πελάτης εχει πάντα δίκιο !

----------


## sv4lqcnik

μιχαλη μου λεβεντη θελω να μου λυσης μια απορια και να μου πεις αν ειναι εφικτο να γινει κατι ετσι σαν πρωταση ενα πραμα που θα πω μεσα απο τους συνδεσμους - συλλογους . 
δυστυχως αυτο που θα πω ειναι αληθεια οταν καποια στιγμη πηγε καποιος φιλος μου και συναδελφος ηλεκτρολογος να δωσει αυτες τις ρημαδοεξετασεις για να παρει αυτο το χαρτι που του δινει την αδεια να βγει στην βιοπαλη κανονικα και με τον νομο και με το ζωρι ειχε μαζεψει πακοια προυπηρεσια του λειπανε καποιοι μηνες ( ειναι γνωστο οτι περισωτεροι δεν θελουν να κολησουν ενσημα για ποιο φτηνο μεροκαματο εδω στο μ#@#@#@#@#@#λο που ζουμε ) οι αθεοφοβοι του ειχαν ζητησει τοτε ενα λαδωμα κανα ταληρο χιλιαρικα (ηταν δυο νοματεοι )για μοιρασια . δεν τα ειχε ο ανθρωπος φτωχια καταραμενη γιατι πηγαινε με τον σταυρο στο χερι κανωντας δουλειες με τον υπολογισμο ακριβως σε οτι χρειαζωταν και απαιτουσαν οι κανονισμοι με συνεπεια να μην το παρει το παλιοχαρτο. 
τωρα η προταση - αυτοι η συλλογοι - συνδεσμοι δεν μπορουν να αξιολογουν εναν ηλεκτρολογο και να βεβαιωνουν ενα  πραγμα αντι της προυπηρεσιας (με την παρουσιαση ενσημων) με δουλειες που θα παρακολουθουν οι ιδιοι με ελεγχο που θα κανουν βαση της εμπειριας που εχουν τοσα χρονια στο επαγγελμα  ' η δεν μπορει να εχει το αναλογο βαρος η γνωμοδοτηση που τυχων θα μπορουν να δινουν;; το σκευτηκε κανενας αυτο ;; μονο ετσι που λες θα μεινουν αυτοι που αξιζουν στον χωρο και θα καθαρισουμε την πιατσα .

----------

Danza (22-06-11)

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> μιχαλη μου λεβεν...........του ειχαν ζητησει τοτε ενα λαδωμα κανα ταληρο χιλιαρικα .................



 *Δηλαδή αν έδινε << κανα ταληρο χιλιαρικα >> τι θα άλλαζε σ΄αυτόν, θα μάθαινε καλύτερα τη δουλειά……δε νομίζω.*

----------


## mrelectro

> μιχαλη μου λεβεντη θελω να μου λυσης μια απορια και να μου πεις αν ειναι εφικτο να γινει κατι ετσι σαν πρωταση ενα πραμα που θα πω μεσα απο τους συνδεσμους - συλλογους . 
> δυστυχως αυτο που θα πω ειναι αληθεια οταν καποια στιγμη πηγε καποιος φιλος μου και συναδελφος ηλεκτρολογος να δωσει αυτες τις ρημαδοεξετασεις για να παρει αυτο το χαρτι που του δινει την αδεια να βγει στην βιοπαλη κανονικα και με τον νομο και με το ζωρι ειχε μαζεψει πακοια προυπηρεσια του λειπανε καποιοι μηνες ( ειναι γνωστο οτι περισωτεροι δεν θελουν να κολησουν ενσημα για ποιο φτηνο μεροκαματο εδω στο μ#@#@#@#@#@#λο που ζουμε ) οι αθεοφοβοι του ειχαν ζητησει τοτε ενα λαδωμα κανα ταληρο χιλιαρικα (ηταν δυο νοματεοι )για μοιρασια . δεν τα ειχε ο ανθρωπος φτωχια καταραμενη γιατι πηγαινε με τον σταυρο στο χερι κανωντας δουλειες με τον υπολογισμο ακριβως σε οτι χρειαζωταν και απαιτουσαν οι κανονισμοι με συνεπεια να μην το παρει το παλιοχαρτο. 
> τωρα η προταση - αυτοι η συλλογοι - συνδεσμοι δεν μπορουν να αξιολογουν εναν ηλεκτρολογο και να βεβαιωνουν ενα πραγμα αντι της προυπηρεσιας (με την παρουσιαση ενσημων) με δουλειες που θα παρακολουθουν οι ιδιοι με ελεγχο που θα κανουν βαση της εμπειριας που εχουν τοσα χρονια στο επαγγελμα ' η δεν μπορει να εχει το αναλογο βαρος η γνωμοδοτηση που τυχων θα μπορουν να δινουν;; το σκευτηκε κανενας αυτο ;; μονο ετσι που λες θα μεινουν αυτοι που αξιζουν στον χωρο και θα καθαρισουμε την πιατσα .



Μακάρι να ήμουν ακόμα λεβέντης....!
 :Blushing: 
Νίκο ενα ενα μεσα απ το "Εγκατάσταση Κατοικίας" μετα απο τόσα χρόνια ξαναβγαίνουν στην επιφάνεια.
ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ....
Πήρα πτυχείο Ηλεκτρονικού το ΄84. και Ηλεκρολόγου 2 χρόνια μετα το Στρατιωτικο μου επειδη δεν έβρησκα δουλειά !
Πηγα με 18 χρονια προυπηρεσία σαν συντηρητής σε μεγάλο εργοστασιο (έκλεισε το μεγάλο σχολειο)και πήρα Γ΄ειδικότητας.
Πήγα με 22 χρόνια(μετα απο 4) και πηρα Α΄.
Ξαναπήγα μετα απο 26 (+4) πηρα την ΣΤ΄.
Ειδα πολλά φίλε μου. Και κάθε μέρα βλέπω περισσότερα !
Την αγωνία μας για επιβίωση ,οταν πάς "με τον Σταυρο στο χέρι" δεν την πιστευει ευκολα ο καθένας .
ΑΝΤΑΓΩΝΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΙΔΙΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΒΟΗΘΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ, ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟΔΑΠΟΥΣ "ΜΑΣΤΟΡΟΥΣ"
Αυτό δεν το βλέπει το "κράτος" και τα σωματεία μας ;
Δες εδω για το που φτασαμε : http://www.texnitesonline.gr/SearchA...aspx?catId=400

 :W00t: Και μη χειρότερα φίλοι μου !

----------


## sv4lqcnik

Μιχαλη καλα να παθουμε οταν υπαρχουν οι καθε λογης <<επαγκελματιες>> που δινουν τετοιες τιμες 
και μετα μουλες να κανουμε εγκατασταση με ο,τι εριζει ο νομος . παντως το αθλημα παει καλα χτυπαει ο ενας τον αλον αλυπητα ενα πραμα . βγαινει ετσι μεροκαματο η ισα ισα ικα και οαε;;

----------


## lepouras

εγώ ένα από αυτά που πρόσεξα είναι αυτό  

ΕΞΥΠΝΑ ΣΠΙΤΙΑ
ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΕΣ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ-ΕΠΑΝΕΛΕΝΓΧΟΙ-ΠΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΤΙΚΑ Δ.Ε.Η
                           ΔΟΜΗΜΕΝΗ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟΣΗ
ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ-ΤΕΡΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΙ ΔΙΚΤΙΩΝ DATA PAK ΠΑΤΣ-ΠΑΝΕΛ ΣΟΥΙΤΣ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΚΑ ΚΕΝΤΡΑ. ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΥΝΑΓΕΡΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ CCTV(κλειστά κυκλώματαπαρακολούθησης)
ΦΩΤΟΒΟΛΤΑ'Ι'ΚΑ - Η/Ζ-ΗΛΙΑΚΟΙ-ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΟΙ ΘΕΡΜΟΣΙΦΩΝΕΣ
                             ΑΛΕΞΙΚΕΡΑΥΝΑ
ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΕΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΩΝ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΩΝ-ΚΟΥΖΙΝΩΝ-ΜΙΞΕΡ-ΤΥ-VIDEO-HI-FI Κ.Λ.Π
ΘΥΡΟTV-ΘΥΡΟΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΑ-ΦΩΤΙΣΜΟΥΣ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ
                              ΠΥΡΑΝΙΧΝΕΥΣΕΙΣ
ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΩΝ- ΑΤΟΜΙΚΩΝ ΚΕΡΑΙΩΝ SATELLITE (ΔΟΡΥΦΟΡΙΚΕΣ) ΕΠΙΓΕΙΕΣ
ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΩΝ ΡΕΥΣΤΩΝ  

δεν άφησε και τίποτα για κάναν άλλον. λες να κάνει και σέρβις αυτοκινήτων? :Biggrin:

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

" Φταίνε  οι  κινέζικες  τοστιέρες  για  όλα " δυστειχώς  εδώ  έχουμε  φτάσει  είπαν  ξαναείπαν  οι  τηλεοράσεις  για  κινέζικα  σίδερα   κινέζικες   τοστιέρες  αλλά  για  γείωση?   για  ρελέ  διαφυγής?  απο  ελάχιστα  έως  τίποτα.   
  Όλοι  οι  παραπάνω  έχουν  δίκιο  που  μίλησαν  υπαρχει  ο  καλός  και  ο  κακός  επαγγελματίας  αδειούχος  και  μη   όπως  σε  όλες  τις  δουλειές  άλλωστε  βασικά  πιστεύω  ότι  η  ηλεκτρολογική  εγκατάσταση  πρέπει  πρώτα  απ'  όλα  να  καλύπτει  τους  κανόνες  ασφάλεις   και  τις  ανάγκες  του  χρήστη  τώρα  φτιάχνω  την  εγκατάσταση  του  σπιτιού  μου  στις  σωληνώσεις  είμαι  και  το  παρακάνω  λιγάκι   μέχρι  και  γραμμή  ομοαξονικού  για  ραδιοεπικοινωνίες λεω  να  βάλω  ραδιοερασιτέχνης  γαρ.

----------


## JOUN

http://www.texnitesonline.gr/AddBidT...auctionId=1572     Ολα αυτα 1500 Ευρω;
Eιμαστε καθολου σοβαροι;;; Μετα δηλαδη ποιος θα φταιει για οποιαδηποτε κακοτεχνια;;

----------


## lepouras

> Έχει ευθύνη και ο πελάτης που δεν καταγγέλει τους αεριτζήδες 
> τους τσαπατσουληδες που μπαινουν "εργολάβοι"
>  ο κάθε άχρηστος που καταστρεψε την εικόνα του επαγγέλματος
>  .....που άλλοι  το αγάπησαν και περίμεναν να ζήσουν απο αυτό.
> Ειδατε κακοτεχνία καραμπινάτη και δεν τον καταγγήλατε ;
> Εαν βιάζανε καμμιά ανήμπορη μπροστά σας , θα μένατε θεατές; ΤΟΣΟ ΣΟΒΑΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ !!!
> Μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε ...
> Η Ηλεκτρολογία θέλει γνώσεις και εμπειρία !
> Ακόμα και αυτοί που δεν έχουν την αδεια ασκήσεως επαγγέλματος είναι αναμεσα μας και "ξέρουν" να φτιάχνουν σπίτια !
> ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ....Ο Πελάτης εχει πάντα δίκιο !



συμφωνώ και σε αυτό . πρόσφατα μου ζήτησε φίλος να του βάλω ρελε στο καινούργιο διαμέρισμα  που αγόρασε. και όταν του είπα ότι είναι υποχρέωση του ηλεκτρολόγου που το έφτιαξε το διαμέρισμα να το έχει βάλει μου απάντησε ότι δεν έβαλε σε κανέναν γιατί λέει ότι ο κατασκευαστής δεν το πλήρωνε.του ανταπάντησα ότι άμα ο κατασκευαστής δεν πλήρωνε και τις γειώσεις θα δεχόσουν που δεν θα τις έβαζε?
 και τσακωθήκαμε γιατί δεν ήθελε να μου δώσει τα στοιχεία του ηλεκτρολόγου να τον καταγγείλω εγώ. αυτός ο απατεώνας όμως πήρε την εργολαβία από έναν άλλον που έδωσε ίσως μεγαλύτερη προσφορά και θα τα είχε μέσα στην τιμή.

----------


## Danza

Δεν φταίει κανένας.... Φταίνε αυτοί που προσλαμβάνουν πακιστανούς και κάθε λογής άσχετο να κάνει την χοντρή δουλειά για να κερδίζουν παραπάνω "μαρούλι" στην τσεπούλα τους λόγο φθηνού μεροκάματου!

Και μην πείτε οτι έχω άδικο, τα βλέπετε μόνοι σας πουθενά Έλληνας που έχει φάει τα νιάτα του να πάρει ένα ρημαδοπτυχίο και ξενυχτάει με μια χρυσή ευκαιρία!

Καλά να πάθουμε!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sv4lqcnik

*Δηλαδή αν έδινε << κανα ταληρο χιλιαρικα >> τι θα άλλαζε σ΄αυτόν, θα μάθαινε καλύτερα τη δουλειά……δε νομίζω.* Ηλια συγνωμη που μου διεφυγε να σου απαντησω .
οχι παληκαρι μου οτι ειχε μαθει το εμαθε καλυτερος γινεσαι με την εμπειρια και αυτην την ειχε .
αλλα θα ειχε παρει το χαρτι ο ανθρωπος και δεν θα κυνδυνευε απο κανενα καρφι και οπως ειναι γνωστο το καρφι το ριχνει ο <<μαστορας>> , αν καταλαβες...

----------


## Danza

> http://www.texnitesonline.gr/AddBidT...auctionId=1572     Ολα αυτα 1500 Ευρω;
> Eιμαστε καθολου σοβαροι;;; Μετα δηλαδη ποιος θα φταιει για οποιαδηποτε κακοτεχνια;;



Ωραίο link παρεπιπτόντως! Έγινα μέλος μπας και βγάλω κανα μεροκάματο πουθενά....

----------


## JOUN

Και εγω τωρα το εμαθα απο τον mrelectro..

----------


## sv4lqcnik

παλικαρια μου αυτα εχει η μεγαλουπολη που γεννηθηκα εγω και ζειτε εσεις τωρα και αυχαριστω το θεο που με φωτισε και την εκανα νωρις διαφορετικα θα βριζαμε παραια και το κακο ειναι οτι δεν μενω μονο στα βρισιδια ανεβαζω ασχημο ατμο μεχρι σκασιματος των ασφαλιστικων και τοτε αλι αλι και τρεις αλι . και εδω που βρισκωμαι περιπου τα ιδια γινωνται . αχ ευρωπη τι μας εκανες!!!!!!

----------


## FILMAN

Τελικά ποιος υποστηρίζει ότι μια σωστή εγκατάσταση είναι θέμα άδειας και όχι γνώσεων;

----------


## Danza

> Τελικά ποιος υποστηρίζει ότι μια σωστή εγκατάσταση είναι θέμα άδειας και όχι γνώσεων;



1ον Γνώσεων και 2ον άδειας. Καλό είναι να τα συνδιάζουμε και τα 2...

----------


## stom

Μα δεν ειναι προφανες οτι η αδεια φτιαχτηκε για να πιστοποιει τις ΗΔΗ υπαρχουσες γνωσεις? Απο μονη της η αδεια ΔΕΝ παρέχει ΚΑΜΜΙΑ γνώση.
Επειδη το συστημα μπαζει νερα επι της διαδικασιας, αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι πρεπει να καταργηθουν οι αδειες.
Αυτο που ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να καταργηθει ειναι οι αυτοματες αδειες καθως και ο αποκλεισμος για τυπικους και οχι ουσιαστικους λόγους.

----------


## FILMAN

> 1ον Γνώσεων και 2ον άδειας. Καλό είναι να τα συνδιάζουμε και τα 2...



Δηλαδή μια εγκατάσταση από έναν αδειούχο που ξέρει είναι σωστότερη από την εγκατάσταση ενός μη αδειούχου που ξέρει; Σε ποιο ακριβώς σημείο της εγκατάστασης θα έχει γίνει καλύτερη δουλειά;

----------


## FILMAN

> Μα δεν ειναι προφανες οτι η αδεια φτιαχτηκε για να πιστοποιει τις ΗΔΗ υπαρχουσες γνωσεις?
> 
> (Όχι, δεν είναι...)
> 
> Απο μονη της η αδεια ΔΕΝ παρέχει ΚΑΜΜΙΑ γνώση.



Αυτό ξαναπές το!

----------


## Danza

Φίλιππε όπως είπα σε προηγούμενο πόστ είμαστε κ@@@@κράτος! Δεν μειώνω τις γνώσεις σου ή κάποιων άλλων ανθρώπων που ασχολούνται με το άθλημα....

Αλλά το θέμα έχει σαν να οδηγείς αμάξι χωρίς να έχεις καν δίπλωμα. Άμα γίνει καμια στραβή καθαρίζεις? Μάλλον όχι.... Οι αρμόδιοι θα δούνε αν έχεις δίπλωμα για να την γλυτώσεις και ποσώς τους απασχολεί αν ξέρεις να οδηγείς ή όχι... Με κατάλαβες τώρα?

----------


## Πανάγος

> http://www.texnitesonline.gr/AddBidT...auctionId=1572     Ολα αυτα 1500 Ευρω;
> Eιμαστε καθολου σοβαροι;;; Μετα δηλαδη ποιος θα φταιει για οποιαδηποτε κακοτεχνια;;



Αν είναι δυνατόν, με τίς τιμές που έχουν τα υλικά σήμερα καλό θα είναι να βάλει και μία ταμπέλα έξω από το σπίτι που να λέει* "ευγενικός χορηγός της εγκατάστασης ο τάδε ηλεκτρολόγος."..* :Confused1:

----------


## FILMAN

> Φίλιππε όπως είπα σε προηγούμενο πόστ είμαστε κ@@@@κράτος! Δεν μειώνω τις γνώσεις σου ή κάποιων άλλων ανθρώπων που ασχολούνται με το άθλημα....
> 
> Αλλά το θέμα έχει σαν να οδηγείς αμάξι χωρίς να έχεις καν δίπλωμα. Άμα γίνει καμια στραβή καθαρίζεις? Μάλλον όχι.... Οι αρμόδιοι θα δούνε αν έχεις δίπλωμα για να την γλυτώσεις και ποσώς τους απασχολεί αν ξέρεις να οδηγείς ή όχι... Με κατάλαβες τώρα?



Μα το θέμα είναι να αποφύγεις τη "στραβή" κάνοντας εσύ ο ίδιος *σωστή δουλειά*. Άμα είναι να τα κάνεις μπάχαλο, άσε να τα κάνει ο άλλος!

----------


## sv4lqcnik

φιλοι και συναδελφοι 
η αδεια ασκησης του επαγκελματος μας μεχρι τωρα δινεται κακος για μενα απο χαρτογιακαδες καθισμενους σε γραφεια που δινουν το χαρτι της κατηγορειας α,β.γ, μονο απο λιγες αραδες γραπτα μονο και μονο για το χ παραβολο και τα χ 'χαρτοσημα. θα επρεπε η αδεια να δινεται αφου γινει ελεγχος σε δουλειες που εχει κανει ο αιτουμενος την αδεια πρωτα απο γνωστες του αντικειμενου η απο μεικτο κλιμακειο δεη συνδεσμοι και γραφειαδες του υ. β. και οχι μονο με παρουσιαση προυπηρεσιας με ενσημα και <<γραπτες>> εξετασεις θεωριας σε μια αιθουσα .
καποτε η δεη πριν δωσει ρευμα ερχωταν εκανε ελεγχο μετρουσε και μετα εδινε ρευμα , αν εβρισκε χοντρο παραπτωμα ρευμα δεν επερνες . 
σημερα πρεπει να γινει τουλαχιστον ενα βημα 'ο ελεγχος ικανοτητας απο γνωστες του αθληματος απο επιτροπη των συνδεσμων και οχι μονο με τα ενσημα συμφωνειτε η διαφωνειτε

----------


## mrelectro

Συμφωνουμε απόλυτα Νίκο. 
Οποιος φοβάτε ενα τέτοιο έλεγχο έχει λερωμένη την φωλιά του.
Μέχρι να γίνει "κάτι" όμως να προσέχουν μερικοί , που βάζουν την υπογραφή τους !

----------


## button

Ξέρετε καποιο πρόγραμμά η προσομοιωτή για ηλεκτρολογικά απλό στην χρήση να ειναι συμβατό με windows 7 η ubuntu . Θέλω να τεστάρω κάποιες προσθήκες πριν τις περάσω ? να δείχνει και τάση σε κάθε άκρη ?

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Πολύ  σωστά  τα  είπατε  παιδιά  ιδιαίτερα  ο  FILMAN  επειδή  δηλαδή  η  επιχείριση  που  δούλευα  δεν  με  είχε  με  ένσημα  σαν  ηλεκτρολόγος  αλλά  με  χίλιες  δυο  ειδικότητες  απο οδηγό  ως  υπάλληλο γραφείου  δεν  μπορώ  να  πάρω  την  άδεια  και  να  είμαι  και  τυπικά  εντάξει,  θυμάμαι  παλιά  ο  ηλεκτρολόγος  του χωριού  είχε  βγάλει  το  κεσσετόφωνο  απο  το  φορτηγάκι  και  δεν  μπορούσε  να  βγάλει  άκρη  γιατί  λέει  πήγαινε  βάσει  χρωμάτων  και  στη  συγλεκριμένη  περίπτωση  δεν  ταίριαζαν  τα  χρώματα  με  πήρε  σηκωτό  να  πάω  να  αποσυνδέσω  το  παλιό  και  να  συνδέσω  το  καινούργιο  μαθητής λυκείου  ήμουν  τότε.
  Με  την  ευκαιρία  όπως  λέω  και  πιο πάνω  επειδή  τώρα  κάνω  ανακαίνιση  κει  τα  ηλεκτρικά  στο  σπίτι  μου  με  τα  καλωδια  δικτύου  θα  έχω  πρόβλημα

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Δηλαδή  αν  περάσουν  δίπλα  απο  τις  γραμμές  του  ηλεκτρικού  λέω  να  βάλω  θωρακισμένα  μέγιστη  απόσταση  9 - 10  μέτρα.

----------


## navar

> Δηλαδή  αν  περάσουν  δίπλα  απο  τις  γραμμές  του  ηλεκτρικού  λέω  να  βάλω  θωρακισμένα  μέγιστη  απόσταση  9 - 10  μέτρα.



το έχουμε συζητήσει τόσες μα τόσες φορές εδώ και καταλύξαμε οτι πρακτικά δεν χρειάζεται το θωρακισμένο ακόμα και αν είναι στο ίδιο καναλάκι το ρέυμα με το δίκτυο,
και απο προσωπική επίσης εμπειρία σε κομμάτια μεχρι 30 μέτρων δεν μου έχει δημιουργήσει κανένα πρόβλημα !

----------


## sv4lqcnik

σωστα σε μονοφασικο δεν υπαρχουν βιομηχανικα παρασιτα και μπορουμε να τα περασουμε στο ιδιο αυλακι σε διαφορετικη σοληνα ετσι για να φευγει καθε ειδους υπονοια βαλε cat5 τωρα εχεις σκαμενο και ελευθερο παιδιο .

----------


## mrelectro

> το έχουμε συζητήσει τόσες μα τόσες φορές εδώ και καταλύξαμε οτι πρακτικά δεν χρειάζεται το θωρακισμένο ακόμα και αν είναι στο ίδιο καναλάκι το ρέυμα με το δίκτυο,
> και απο προσωπική επίσης εμπειρία σε κομμάτια μεχρι 30 μέτρων δεν μου έχει δημιουργήσει κανένα πρόβλημα !



Παντως ο κανόνας (ΑΤ&Τ) λέει:
Τα data και ασθενή γενικώς 7cm απόσταση απο ρεύματοφόρο αγωγό, και ο λόγος ειναι οτι δεν γνωρίζεις ποτέ τι είδους φορτίο θα τροφοδοτήσεις απο αυτόν.
Εαν πχ τροφοδοτήσεις μοτέρ έιναι σιγουρο οτι θα το "ακούσεις" μεσα απ το data σου...
Και πάλι δέχομαι τις εμπειρίες σας !!!

----------


## JOUN

H εμπειρια μου Μιχαλη λεει οτι ποτε μα ποτε δεν ειχα προβλημα.Βεβαια μιλαω για εγκατασταση σπιτιου που λιγο δυσκολα να εχεις μοτερ καποιας ισχυος.
Απο την αλλη τι να ακουσεις μεσα απο το δικτυο σου αν δουλευει το μοτερ;Μονο αν εχεις ινβερτερ το βλεπω πιθανο αλλα και παλι αυτα εχουν τα χιλια δυο φιλτρα αλλιως δεν παιρνουν εγκριση.

----------


## navar

όπα παιδιά ,
αυτό με το μοτέρ δεν θα το έκανα ποτέ.
η δικιά μου εμπειρία ειναι σε καναλία δομημένης καλωδίωσης που τροφοδοτούνται υπολογιστές εκτυπωτές κλπ κλπ !
το ξέρω οτι με τα μοτεράκια έχουμε πρόβλημα , όχι μόνο στα Data αλλα και σε πολλά αλλα , ειδικά αν πέφτουν στην ίδια γραμμή !

αλλα όσο δεν μπλέκουμε μοτέρ και άλλα ζόρικα πράγματα , τότε το έχω δεί να δουλεύει άψογα χιλιάδες φορές !!!

----------


## JOUN

Δεν ξερω Κωνσταντινε..Ποιο κατα την γνωμη σου βρωμιζει περισσοτερο το δικτυο,δυο-τρια παλμοτροφοδοτικα σε μια γραμμη η ενας 3/Φ κινητηρας;

----------


## navar

> Δεν ξερω Κωνσταντινε..Ποιο κατα την γνωμη σου βρωμιζει περισσοτερο το δικτυο,δυο-τρια παλμοτροφοδοτικα σε μια γραμμη η ενας 3/Φ κινητηρας;



οι εκκινήσεις του κινητήρα νομίζω πως είναι ότι χειρότερο , και προς θεού δεν θεωρώ τα παλμοτροφοδοτικά αθώα !

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Ευχαριστώ  παιδιά  για  τις  απαντήσεις  Κώστα  ενταξει  δεν  το  είχα  προσέξει  το  θέμα,  και  κάτι άλλο  αν  σε  ενα  σημείο  θέλω  να  έχω  έναν  Η/Υ και  έναν  δέκτη  ΙΡ  θα  πρέπει  να  τραβήξω  δυο  καλώδια  δικτύου  ή  υπάρχει  κανένας  διακλαδωτήρας  να  παίρνουν  και  τα  δύο  νομίζω  ρούτερ?

----------


## navar

διακλαδωτήρας στα δίκτυα λέγεται το switch αν απο αυτό το καλώδιο θέλεις να περάσεις απλά ιντερνετ , τραβάς ένα και βάζεις ένα switch 100ari με 10 ευρώπουλα.
αν θέλεις ταχύτητα και μεταφορές αρχείων μεταφορές εικόνας , καλά είναι και σωστά να έχει κάθε συσκευή το δικό της καλώδιο και όλα αυτά τα καλώδια να πέφτουν σε ένα 1000αρι (gigabit) switch και να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο !

edit: γενικά στης εγκαταστάσεις δεν τσιγκουνευόμαστε καλώδια , είναι ότι καλύτερο μπορούμε να κάνουμε , έστω και αν αυτά τα καλώδια παραμένουν τυφλα !
άστα να υπάρχουν , δεν ξέρεις πότε θα τα χρειαστείς......
άσε που αμα μετά θέλεις να προσθέσεις κάτι , πάς σε μερεμέτι , που είναι και ακριβό και άσχημο αισθητικά μερικές φορές !

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Σωστά  Κωνσταντίνε  απο  τα  Τρίκαλα  μάλλον  θα  περάσω  δυο  καλώδια  μιας  και  έχω  τρελαθεί  στο  σκάψιμο  και  στη  σκόνη  αυτό  το  παλιόσπιτο  ούτε  ένα  διακόπτη  αλερετούρ  δεν  είχε.

----------


## karnab

> Και  επισης  συνισταται  η  χρηση  ρελε  οπωσδηποτε  ασχετα  αν η  εγκατασταση  εχει  γειωση.Διοτι  αν  ακουμπησουμε  ενα  φθαρμενο  καλωδιο  μας  προστατευει  το  ρελε  και  οχι  η  γειωση.



Δεν συνιστάται η χρήση ρελέ. Είναι *υποχρεωτική* και από τη νομοθεσία!

----------


## _pike

Που μπορουμε να βρουμε τον κανονσμο η/λ εγκαταστασεων (που λεει τι καλωδια πρεπει να χρησιμοποιηθουν?αναλογα με τις ασφαλειες για το ρελε κλπ)  Ευχαριστω.

----------


## gcostas

Αγαπητέ μου φίλε
είμαι σίγουρος λοιπόν ότι αν χαλάσει η τηλεόραση σου, ΕΣΥ ,,, ούτε ούτε καν το καπάκι

Κώστας

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Δεν συνιστάται η χρήση ρελέ. Είναι *υποχρεωτική* και από τη νομοθεσία!



Σύμφωνα και με το προτυπο...elot HD384.JPG

----------


## vio_lence

γεια σου.! λοιπον θα μπορουσες να με δοσεις κανενα σχεδιο σε οικια κατοψη και τετια, και να με βοηθεισης λιγο να το διαβαζω? σε ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα..

----------

